# The New "Golden Girls" USA Womans Hockey Team Wins The Gold



## fmdog44 (Feb 22, 2018)

Beating Canada in hockey is rare but taking the Olympic gold medal against them is an American players dream come true. Congratulations on your very hard earned reward.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 23, 2018)

It was great!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 23, 2018)

I couldn't stay awake to watch the game,exciting that the USA women won. It was first time the game went into a shoot out.
I thought it was poor sportswomanship right after the Canadian hockey player received her silver medal,she took it off. What a sore loser,she needs to accept the fact the better team won Sue


----------



## Falcon (Feb 23, 2018)

Good for them !       You go, girls !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

Excellent, Ladies! So proud of you.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 23, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I couldn't stay awake to watch the game,exciting that the USA women won. It was first time the game went into a shoot out.
> I thought it was poor sportswomanship right after the Canadian hockey player received her silver medal,she took it off. What a sore loser,she needs to accept the fact the better team won Sue



That's not the first time an athlete in hockey did that.

A Swedish junior player threw his silver medal into the stands, saying the guy that caught it wanted it more than him.

The Canadian hockey player later apologized.   But she just took it off.  She didn't throw it away.

I don't know if anyone here has ever played hockey but it does bring out intense emotions. You are subject to a lot of clutching and grabbing and tricks to slow you down.  

They fight in front of the net both men and women hockey.

Anyway.  That's only once in 20 years that the Canadian women lost in the Olympics and it was only by one goal and in overtime and a shootout.

Where I come from.  We don't consider shootouts as a symbol of real hockey.

At one time you never had shootouts.  You kept playing till someone scored full teams.

So for me.  That was a tie at the end of regulation and one overtime period.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 23, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> That's not the first time an athlete in hockey did that.
> 
> A Swedish junior player threw his silver medal into the stands, saying the guy that caught it wanted it more than him.
> 
> ...



Luckily you don't hand out the metals.   The American team won.   And though "twenty years" is a long time, that's only 5 Olympics.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 23, 2018)

How wonderful to know the USA women's game happened on the same date 38yrs ago,when one of the biggest upsets in Olympic hockey occurred. In 1980 at Lake Placid 'under dog' USA men's hockey team "Miracle on Ice", knocked off the Russians on their way to the gold medal winning game Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> How wonderful to know the USA women's game happened on the same date 38yrs ago,when one of the biggest upsets in Olympic hockey occurred. In 1980 at Lake Placid 'under dog' USA men's hockey team "Miracle on Ice", knocked off the Russians on their way to the gold medal winning game Sue



I remember that!! The same date? That's so cool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 23, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> That's not the first time an athlete in hockey did that.
> 
> A Swedish junior player threw his silver medal into the stands, saying the guy that caught it wanted it more than him.
> 
> ...



Please attach a pic of your gold medals


----------

